# Could DP be a part of Evolution?



## Wallace (Jun 15, 2013)

There are people on here who get DP because of drugs. However, there are other people on here who get DP from "thinking too much," which causes anxiety. These people are highly intelligent and have a tendency to constantly over analyze everything. That intellectual part of our brains can not cope with the animal nature of human beings or harsh environments. It sort expands outward to create a wall to buffer the pain and protect us, like a force field. It also trys to escape the situation by leaving the body. However, it can't yet. It does leave as far it can and that is why alot of us do not feel like we are in our in bodies and just don't feel the same.

I have also wondered if DP is a biproduct of becoming more human. Our brains are struggling to become bigger. Is DP one way to get the brain to expand over time. Maybe one day people with DP will be able to read each others mind or perform telepathy.

There is definitly something NEW AGE about this disease. There is soo much isolation and pain and it just seems like our minds are trying to expand away from it.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

Human beings were never design for 21st living in the way we operate today. It easy for people to get mental health problems today compared to past.

Even Depression in the 1960's compared to now was shockingly low compared to today

Its pretty obvious why people are more prone to mental problems today than the past.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

This video goes over what Branl is talking about in great detail.


----------



## Wallace (Jun 15, 2013)

Not exactly what I'm talking about. Why do a lot of people blame DP on thinking too much? It could be because their intelligence is bigger than brain can handle.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Wallace said:


> Not exactly what I'm talking about. Why do a lot of people blame DP on thinking too much? It could be because their intelligence is bigger than brain can handle.


Plenty report 'hypervigilance' though often calling it OCD. Hypervigilance is not an intellectual function per se and is executed in the so called 'primitive' (emotional) midbrain area. Attention and concentration are two distinct states (mode of brain operation) that can't function simultaneously ... you can learn more about this by reading details of the locus coeruleus - two small blue 'dots' that gate these brain modes.

You mention drug induced DP above. That is a good example. DP is common with HPPD and HPPD is quite literally hyperactive brain areas (or more correctly stated, "cerebral disinhibition"). Please note "pre-seizure" info in http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/37457-when-the-trip-never-ends/

So, in a sense the common view of DP being anxiety caused is backwards - anxiety is a symptom for many people ... one which can help perpetuate it nonetheless.

As for intellect and evolution ... like it or not, our very thinking processes require emotion to work (whether we feel our emotions or not). And what is the point of intellect other than to successful guide one to goals, which are in the end emotional, not intellectual. The "meaning of life" (not to be confused with Monty Python's Meaning of Life) is emotional.


----------



## drewmyster (Oct 13, 2012)

man all these post got me thinking so bare with me or not, remember food for thought. none dp emotions to me are acts of inspirational emotions/thoughts then clear thinking then comes understanding of emotional/thoughts inspiration of ones self and a exploration to find more emotional/thought inspiration, dp then to me would be little to no emotions, vague understanding and a constant state of foged self. as attention goes into ramp mode with worring mostly to coup in a world of seperate minds, battles of logic. vague emotions for dp ers clearly makes more logic us but in a world of drama and emotions it does not. mind altering drugs. altering in chemistry, clearly a level of emotions suffer, dp weither drug influnced or over thinking both share a common ground of emotionaly disconfort. if its lack of thinking processes could bring some in dp then thinking process most have changed chemistry or dealing with emotional distress one of the other needs to decide for ones self. is it in our dna to expand are behaviors and personalities in society and culture yes but dp seems to go oposite of that we know and used to know?. remember cave men didnt think about fire as being easy to create and what it was created for. your emotional thoughts please


----------

